# Non-smoked leg of lamb, with some pics



## heavymoose (Jul 24, 2010)

I decided it was to hot to be outside smoking, so I am going to put a leg of lamb on the rotisserie.  I rubbed the leg with a paste: olive oil, cilantro, pepper, garlic, cumin, and brown sugar.  The lamb is marinating now and will go on the rotisserie in a hour or two.   I have only cooked lamb once before so we will see how it turns out.  I will put some pictures of the finish product up.


----------



## caveman (Jul 24, 2010)

Mary had a little lamb, little lamb, little lamb.  Mary had a little...............oh nevermind.

It was going to end with something like, "And Moose smoked it so, LET'S EAT!!".  Anyway, the lamb looks good so far.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 24, 2010)

love leg of lamb!  Did one for Easter and it was a hit.  Hope to see the final Q-view.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

Reminds me of a song from KC  That's the Way, Uhuh ,Uhuh , I Like It.


----------



## venture (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't care what other people say.  Lamb, good lamb that is, will be wonderful unless we screw it up.  Enjoy and send me some!


----------



## new2que (Jul 26, 2010)

Where's that final Qview!?  That marinade looks so good!


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 26, 2010)

Lamb is wonderful Just don't cook it too long. I am due for another lamb roast soon. To bad its so darn expensive.


----------

